# 210G Tanganyikan tank



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, so the tank has been sitting empty for quite some time as I could not decide how to tackle the stonework and background. After much research I collected a lot of Polystyrene and started glueing and carving. Way too much mess and after getting a quarter of the way through the backing, I decided it was time to change direction.

Taking eggcrate, I cut up sections and designed the foundation for a rock structure. After joining pieces together with cable ties, I collected rocks and used insulating expanding foam to cement them in place. I figure that once get this section right, it will give height to the tank and then I can pile more rocks on top to privide hiding places.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bit of progress..

Have made three pieces - each an evolution, learning as I went along. The structures get pretty heavy so I filled up the underside with foam - When the structure is then put in water (And when you get the proportion of foam to rock just right) it weighs nothing. which allows more rock to be added later with no excessive load. It also allows me to get more height in the tank - the 210 is pretty deep and looks quite empty without some form of backdrop.

I cycled and tested the water using White Cloud Feeders and they are doing well, so no chemical leaching from the foam - this was a big concern initially. They will remain as dither fish and keep the new Cyprochromis company in the midwater


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

impressive, i was thinking of doing something with eggcrates as well!

what is this insulating expanding foam you speak of?!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Its polyurethane door and window sealant use for filling in cracks and eliminating draughts. You get it at the hardware store. My first attempt was for a turtle tank but the foam had a very strong chemical odour that took a few few weeks to clear.

This time around I used a brand called Tytan and had no problems - it dried/cured with no smell.

There is also a type that garden and landscaping outlets stock (branded as being non toxic and fish friendly) for use in fishponds, it was double the price though - about $20 per can. The advantage is that it is black so is less noticeable between rocks in the crevices.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Very creative. Nicely done!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, i also like what you have done with the 75G, I have a spare 125G and am tempted by either Frontosa or Tropheus as a next project

Have since added a group of Cyprochromis Nigripinnis, who settled in well and like to hang out with the rest of the mid water group (White cloud feeders who have secured a save haven - never to be fed - they're really cool little fish).

Next step: work on the shell dwellers - (my boys have already donated shells), and then finally the rock dwellers.

Frustration is my photography skills (or more specifically lack thereof!). I am envious of some of the high quality pics that get posted. Just haven't been able to figure out the optimal camera settings yet....


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

A few more additions to the tank including the single best purchase so far - a Beamworks reefbright 48`LED - HUGE difference to the tank and colouring on the fish.

Getting the right community setup has been a slow process - not much variety locally, so as a result each species type represents a group of siblings - not a good long term prospect - the Leptosoma yellowtail male is already showing far too much interest in his sisters.

The list so far:
6 X Cyprichromis leptosoma untinta
6 X Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
7 x Neolamprologus brichardi

Am starting to seriously consider a purchase down south, however as a first time buyer I am somewhat intimidated by the shipping process and collection


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank!!!!!! Love your Xeno!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

tank is looking great so far!! Can't wait to see what you get next.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks! 

Not Xeno's though - they're young leptosoma

The further wish list is:
- 'Lamprologus' ocellatus ''Gold''
- Neolamprologus buescheri
- Julidochromis transcriptus or Julidochromis marlieri Gombe

Oh yes, and a better camera - pretty much in that order


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great looking tank! sounds like a lot of good planning so far, can't wait to see how this progresses! can you post a full tank shot? it really does look pretty deep even after you put that rock scape in keep up the good work and keep the updates coming!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

The latest addition L brevis complete with shell - easiest fish to catch. Pick up the shell and you have a pair.

Of interest: I located them quite close to where the Brichardi live but with no problems so far - very easy going and do not take up a very large territory


----------

